# "The Virginian" Kent Stigall.....still taking names



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

A big congratulations the Man who shoots big.
Kent, I am very Happy for your success. 
I know How much this means to you.
I know how hard you work to achieve success.
I know how much you love Virginia.
I know how much you love this game.

Congratulations LAS Master Open Champion. .........KENT STIGALL.........!
Keep making us Virginians proud!


----------



## Matrix (Mar 12, 2004)

Congrats Kent!

Great shooting bud, you've put in a lot of work for this one and earned that title!


----------



## shawn_in_MA (Dec 11, 2002)

Congrats Kent!!


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Vance, Terry and Shawn......... thank you.

Face-to-face shooting is what competition archery is all about!


----------



## superdean00 (Jul 23, 2008)

I've seen him shoot, I'm not impressed!!!!!! HAHA. But seriously congrats man. Great way to start 2016, with a bang.


----------



## JF from VA (Dec 5, 2002)

Good job Kent! You make us Virginians proud.


----------



## Triangle FS (Dec 28, 2009)

Kstigall said:


> Vance, Terry and Shawn......... thank you.
> 
> Face-to-face shooting is what competition archery is all about!


It takes ice in the veins. Which I had that control. Good job Kent


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Triangle FS said:


> It takes ice in the veins. Wish I had that control. Good job Kent


I've seen you have it Bobby. I've seen you fight back from Injury and other things and you haven't given up. I admire that. And you're a Virginian (bonus) 
Keep shootin Bobby! :thumbs_up


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

superdean00 said:


> I've seen him shoot, I'm not impressed!!!!!! HAHA. But seriously congrats man. Great way to start 2016, with a bang.


I respect honesty........even when the truth hurts.



Triangle FS said:


> It takes ice in the veins. Which I had that control. Good job Kent


I expected to see you and your son there. I hope all is well.


----------



## ccwilder3 (Sep 13, 2003)

Great shooting Kent. It does me good to see a BHFS guy standing tall among the FS guys.


----------



## bopo2 (Dec 7, 2008)

Congratulations kent!!!!!
Good shooting.....
Virginia is proud


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

bopo2 said:


> Congratulations kent!!!!!
> Good shooting.....
> Virginia is proud


Thanks but.....
YOU should have been there shooting!


----------



## bopo2 (Dec 7, 2008)

Kstigall said:


> Thanks but.....
> YOU should have been there shooting!


I'm pretty much done with the sport just a spectator now  
Maybe one day I'll get into it again....


----------

